# Pictures of fighters when they were young. Guess who they are



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I wonder


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL! I know 3 of them...Forrest, Fedor and Diego Sanchez.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

No Diego Sanchez.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

1- Chuck Liddell
2- No Clue
3- No Clue
4- Dana White...obviously..
5- No Clue
6- Demian Maia?
7- Emelianenko Bros
8- Forrest Griffin
9- Clay Guida? lol...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Not Clay Guida either.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> def chuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



big tim and diego too


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Last one isn't BJ.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

This isn't Diego?! I'm sorry but it looks exactly like him!


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

Chuck
Tim Boetsch (sp)
Tim Sylvia
Dana
Matt Hughes
Cro Cop
Fedor and Alex
Forrest
Wanderlei


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

the guy in the blue leotard looks like Cro-Cop, lol.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

It's not Diego.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Chuck
??? 
??? (don't even know who the picture is meant to be focusing on)
Dana
Randy
Mirko (almost 100% sure its him)
Emelianenko Brothers
Forrest
BJ?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you wants hints for the 2nd and last pictures ?


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes hints would be good


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

liddell
leben
sylvia
dana
Couture
cro cop
Aleks and Fedor
Forrest
silva


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

David ..........


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

tank abbott and cabbage correria in there


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Ashilles said:


> tank abbott and cabbage correria in there


1 right.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like he always had a huge head.


----------



## Anthrax (Apr 7, 2008)

The last one is Tito Ortiz


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Anthrax said:


> The last one is Tito Ortiz


You are so clever.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Forgot to post this one. Who is this ? 











And this one is a tad obvious










More Fedors


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool thread :thumbsup:


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rich Franklin is in the first pic.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

DMF62469 said:


> Rich Franklin is in the first pic.


Nope.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Man those Emelianenko brothers were even scary as kids


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> Man those Emelianenko brothers were even scary as kids


Aleks is a creepy bastard.


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Nope.



Gonzaga? :dunno:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

1. chuck
2. tank
3. timmeh
4. dana
5. shammy
6. cro cop
7. aleks, fedor
8. forrest
9. tito?


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Holy shit Mirko looks like a stick and Fedor looks jacked!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> 1. chuck
> 2. tank
> 3. timmeh
> 4. dana
> ...



So you read all the answers and then posted them again anyway ? :confused03:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

lol at the lil Noggers


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

So the 3rd one is Sylvia????? It says its from 2006


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

[/QUOTE]



Hellboy said:


> Forgot to post this one. Who is this ?



Is that Mike Swick?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's Bas Freakin Rutten


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Hard to identify him with the hair 
I think they've all been said now - but needless to say I knew them all - because I've read this sort of thread before.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

1- Chuck for sure
2- no clue but I'm gonna try Tank Abbott (eyes shape and nose)
3- Tim Sylvia for sure (damn he was fat), with Matt Serra on his right maybe?
4- Dana obvi
5- Josh Barnett for sure
6- Mirko for sure (looks so gay lol)
7- Alex with Fedor (looking very ripped) 
8- Definitely Forrest Griffin
9- I thought Clay Guida at first because of the hair lol but I'm gonna go with Wandy, not 100% sure though (could be BJ too but I say Wandy) 

Man I loved that thread, if u have more dont hesitate to post. repped

Edit: havent read any other answer before, just answering on my own to see where I'm right or wrong.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Right Randy for #5, could have easily been Barnett too imo. 
Forgot about Tito... He looked like a little monkey, that's why I said Wandy lol 
Little dude was the Huntington Beach Bad Boy already hehe.

Edit: so is #5 Randy or Shammy? I wouldnt thought Shammy at all. He looks like Randy or Barnett to me,


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Holy shit, Fedor was that big that young?


----------



## Pannett (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm gonna have to get some mega mass 2000.


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Machida?


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

I see that was an easy one.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Nah, I'm just damn good. I got nearly all of the others straight away but other people had already answered them


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Pannett said:


> I'm gonna have to get some mega mass 2000.


damn... hard to believe is real pic though... shit like that was almost nonexistent in Russia in those days.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> This isn't Diego?! I'm sorry but it looks exactly like him!



Diego Sanchez???


LOL....nah, this person looks like they have little Latin genes...LOL


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

That's Mac Danzig


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

is that Mac?

Edit: damn, too late.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

So fedor is the one flexing? i thought he was the other one


----------



## jojo333 (Feb 17, 2007)

I didn't recognise Bas with hair at all .


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Tito looks like a Troy Polamalu spawn.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

They both look like they could have played the role of Damien very well. I have never been this frightened of a kid before....well except maybe for Ginger kids, they always scared me a bit.


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

this was posted on sherdog a long time ago, but thanks for bringing it over...


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I wish I could figure out how to post a pic here...I'm a caveman with a computer. I have Lindland's class picture here, when he had hair and looked like a prep instead of a hick.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

so who is the 5th pic?? It looks like sherk to me, but he is too small to play American football. 

Haha at Tito with his long girly hair.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

MLD said:


> I wish I could figure out how to post a pic here...I'm a caveman with a computer. I have Lindland's class picture here, when he had hair and looked like a prep instead of a hick.


To attach pics just go to the Reply Thread section then click on "Manage Attachments" in the Additional Options section below, then "Browse", find your pic on your computer, "Upload" and that's it. You can attach several pics.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is Lindland's Graduating Class Picture. Up at the top in the middle. 

Hopefully this works, my first pic post...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

hehe awesome, you guys kinda look like these "saved by the bell" comedians:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> David ..........


Loiseau?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> hehe awesome, you guys kinda look like these "saved by the bell" comedians:


Well that was the generation we're from. Someday people will be making fun of guys with their drawers sticking out above their baggy pants.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Sure. So where you in the same class as Matt, do you have any anecdots to share with us?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Sure. So where you in the same class as Matt, do you have any anecdots to share with us?


Yeah I was in his class, and used to wrestle him in the same weight class too.

He was a pretty focused athlete back then as well. Wasn't a real loud or flashy guy, pretty low-key really. I do remember once he got busted for chewing Copenhagen and was so scared when they caught him that he ended up narking off the guy who gave him a chew too. They both got suspended over it.

I'd say Matt was a good guy. Even now I'm freinds with his cousin, and used to work with his wife. They are all good people.

He has done a lot for MMA in the Northwest.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I like how Tim Sylvia is channeling Paul Varlens


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> big tim and diego too


That picture of Forrest reminds me of Alfalfa from the Little Rascals


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this story MLD, I look forward seeing him fight again in January against Babalu. Best of luck to him if you get to see him anytime soon.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

woah Fedor was in shape lol


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

BazDaManUk said:


> woah Fedor was in shape lol


He IS in shape. It's the pudge that gives him the strength. He himself said it was the army that made him who he is, but we all know it's when he merged with the pudge that he got his real powers. Maybe he got it IN the army?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Gee....I wonder who this is, LMAO











lookin might spiffy there in college:thumb02:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

chuck was wicked obvious.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

whos this


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Matt Hughes


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yess sir


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

So we already had color photo when Matt Hughes was a kid??


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hardy har har


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I tried to find a GSP young pic but couldn't, anybody has one?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> F
> More Fedors


Whos the chick in the middle? is that a sister? she single?? hehe though id hate to show up for that first date and have Fedor and Aleks answer the door and work me over a bit.....


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Glad to know I wasn't the only one thinking that Jugg. Could you imagine meeting Fedor and Aleks before taking their sister out on a date? My god, I'd probably crap myself.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

Sekou said:


> Gee....I wonder who this is, LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Hellboy said:


>


The 'Chick' in the middle is Fedor; it's their younger brother on the right on the photo....



I'm just messing with you. Whoever she is, she's deffinately wang-worthy.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

pauly_j said:


> The 'Chick' in the middle is Fedor; it's their younger brother on the right on the photo....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just messing with you. Whoever she is, she's deffinately wang-worthy.


wang-worthy?...u better hope the fedoers dont hang around english forums..

i think those pics givs us an idea where did some of fedor's toughness came from..u grow up in the ukraine in the 70's..you're reday to enter the octagon at age 8.


----------

